
How State-Sponsored Blackmail Works in Russia - vonnik
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2017/01/kompromat-trump-dossier/512891/?single_page=true
======
Firebrand
I love all these in-depth explainers about "Kompromat," as if nobody has ever
dug up dirt on someone and used it against them in the U.S.

~~~
akytt
Imagine CIA and FBI each becoming slightly more powerful than they are now and
then joining forces. Now imagine there is a strong, relatively unified
organised crime world that the new organisation routinely works with. And now
imagine that organisation has managed to push it's head to the highest
position of political power in the country. That's a bit more than digging up
dirt, I'd say.

